# Independence Day 2!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

On it like a car bonnet!! :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Meh.......SJ.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

damn that looks good, just no will smith


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd watch most things with Jeff goldblum in to be fair.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love Independence Day, it's a proper classic from my childhood! 

I'm going to see this when it's out, I reserve judgement, I hope they can make a good movie out of it.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gonna love this, NO Will Smith!! :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

<Hovering hand> I'll wait and see how long it is first - my attention span struggled with the first one.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a bit of me. 

Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The first one was pants IMO, this on the other hand looks promising.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you believe the original is 20 years old next year!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ardandy said:


> Can you believe the original is 20 years old next year!!!


A long time to wait for a sequel.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The first one was pants IMO, this on the other hand looks promising.


Sayyyy whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttt?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Sayyyy whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttt?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

And 3, and 4, and then a couple of prequels. Which will be like the newer Star Wars films.
Total toss. Old, Fermented, green, smelly toss.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't wait for this, loved the original as a kid!


----------

